
Sexual assault cases: Students accused are winning lawsuits in court - mpweiher
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/education/2019/04/13/me-too-campus-sexual-assault-lawsuit-awareness-month/3455983002/
======
testis321
Why do universities have to do anything? Report it to the police, and they
should deal with it and use the proper procedures. After that it's the courts.

Having some kangaroo courts and then losing lawsuits never helped anyone.

~~~
jdsully
We don’t see university students as full adults. So when a student is harmed
we see the university as having partial fault and a role in resolving the
situation.

~~~
prepend
Most university students are 18 or older, so legally adults. The university
may have some culpability, but that’s even more reason for courts to
investigate, not the university. I almost see it as obstruction of justice if
not turned over to courts.

Imagine if Google has a sexual assault review process that didn’t involve
handing evidence over to police. That would be pretty bizarre and anti-victim
justice.

~~~
jdsully
They aren't allowed to drink at 18. In many other ways the law infantalizes
them including the Title X tribunals universities are required to have. When
the combination of energy drinks and liquor was banned in WA state it was done
so on the theory they were taking advantage of "kids". "kids" who were the
legal drinking age of 21. [1]

The path to adulthood is an extended progression in modern times and does not
end at the age of 18. The law has many more milestones before full rights are
provided.

[1] "They're marketed to kids by using fruit flavors that mask the taste of
alcohol" [https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2010-oct-27-la-na-
bl...](https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2010-oct-27-la-na-blackout-in-
a-can-20101027-story.html)

~~~
prepend
You’re right, but I’m not sure why this is relevant to why universities should
have non-judicial, non-criminal courts for sexual assault.

~~~
jdsully
Its an extension of Loco Parentis. They aren't children, they have some agency
and responsibility hence the "court". But clearly society doesn't think they
are quite ready to be left solely to the whims of the justice system. The
court covers other offenses as well.

~~~
greenyoda
If a person of the same age who was not attending college and living with
their parents were assaulted, would it be the parents' responsibility to bring
the perpetrator to justice? No, it would be the job of the criminal justice
system. So why should two cases be handled completely differently just because
one happened to occur on a college campus?

------
deogeo
> Those involved are barred from talking about the case by the agreement.

Tangential, but I think these sort of silencing agreements are overwhelmingly
to the detriment of society, and should be illegal/unenforceable.

------
tomohawk
Why schools should not have kangaroo courts. Why should someone get less
justice if they happen to be a student?

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> " _Why schools should not have kangaroo courts._ (sic)"

From [https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/kangaroo%20court](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/kangaroo%20court)

" _kangaroo court (noun)

1: a mock court in which the principles of law and justice are disregarded or
perverted

2 : a court characterized by irresponsible, unauthorized, or irregular status
or procedures_"

There should not be any place that has kangaroo courts.

------
codecrusade
Which means there are lots of fake cases.

